# Canon MP210 service mode



## Sarge USMC (Jul 31, 2009)

Instructions I have for entering the service mode:
1.) Press & hold Stop while pressing & holding Power.
2.) When "Power" lite comes on, release Stop & press 2x, holding Power.
3.) Release both.

So now I'm in the service mode. Pressing Stop 4x takes me to the menu choice I need-resetting the waste ink counter. How do I get INTO that menu choice? Pressing the Stop button from that menu choice 2x should reset the counters, as near as I can tell from the gibberish I found on Google, but nowhere does anything tell me how to get into the menu choice.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

